# 10% dicount on equestrian items!



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Just thought id let you know that you can get 10% discount on all equestrian items from Letsgoshopping.com until 31st may.
Just type in discount code TESCO1 at the checkout.


----------

